# Woudl you let your toddler wear footie pajamas to Target?



## CrunchyChristianMama (Dec 5, 2008)

This was our battle today. I wanted her to get dressed; she didn't want to take off her monkey footie pajamas. Would you pick this battle, or let your child wear jammies to Target?


----------



## insidevoice (Feb 16, 2011)

Well, as long as clothes are on (and I would absolutely count footies) I wouldn't pick the battle. If she walks around the store though, I would require shoes over the footies.


----------



## happysmileylady (Feb 6, 2009)

while I wouldn't have a problem with my kid wearing the jammies, I would want shoes and socks on her, which would be difficult with footies.


----------



## HollyBearsMom (May 13, 2002)

Yup, I would. In fact I once wore my jammies to the grocer store (w/ a coat over them)









Frankly I have never understood the battle many parents have over clothes (no judgement intended OP, honest!!). I realized early on that was not a fight worth fighting for *me*.

My son (now 9) has worn his halloween costume to preschool in April. He has worn the same superman jammies for literally DAYS on end. He has gone out on a winters day without a coat and has insisted on wearing his coat inside one of the hottest movie theaters on the planet. He has worn flip flops in the snow (though that lasted about 5 minutes, LOL!)

Today is was supposed to be "warm" which here means low 40's so off to school he went in nylon running pants, a short sleeve tee and crocs.Thankfully he packed his coat in his back pack "just in case".

Plus I see your daughter is 2! No one is going to blink am eye at a 2 year old in jammies! Me on the other hand would have garnered some looks!


----------



## prothyraia (Feb 12, 2007)

I'd be fine with footie pjs in the store for a toddler. With shoes of some kind on if they were going to be walking at all.

My husband would probably insist on "actual" clothes if he was in that position, though. I don't entirely get it, but hey.


----------



## asraidevin (Jul 30, 2010)

Oh heck yes. Jammies in public are not a safety issue and not worth my energy ith a battle.

If you really want her to change, try letting her pick out her clothing. Or give her some grown up lip gloss or lotion if she gets dressed.


----------



## nola79 (Jun 21, 2009)

Yes, I would. My 8 year old went through a stage where he wore his batman costume everywhere. It was cute. As long as they're dressed, I don't think it matters.


----------



## justKate (Jun 10, 2008)

Yes, but she would be in a cart/stroller. I would explain that we wear shoes when we walk in stores. I MIGHT bring her shoes along, in case she decided to walk, especially if it was a longer trip. And my Target trips inevitably are.


----------



## Peony (Nov 27, 2003)

No issues here about it. My only requirement would be shoes over them or she gets to ride the entire time.


----------



## mamalisa (Sep 24, 2002)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justKate*
> 
> Yes, but she would be in a cart/stroller. I would explain that we wear shoes when we walk in stores. I MIGHT bring her shoes along, in case she decided to walk, especially if it was a longer trip. And my Target trips inevitably are.


This exactly. Who cares what they wear as long as they are warm enough and know for sure the rules to not wearing shoes.


----------



## KayTeeJay (Jul 22, 2008)

Ditto this. So far we haven't really had any clothing issues with DS1, except for wanting to take his shoes/socks off all the time. I just explain to him that he can't walk by himself if he doesn't wear them and that usually does it. But yeah, footie pj's would be no problem for me, not at all.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justKate*
> 
> Yes, but she would be in a cart/stroller. I would explain that we wear shoes when we walk in stores. I MIGHT bring her shoes along, in case she decided to walk, especially if it was a longer trip. And my Target trips inevitably are.


----------



## MusicianDad (Jun 24, 2008)

Not a battle I would fight. And really, if I had monkey footie pajamas, I wouldn't want to take them off either!


----------



## CrunchyChristianMama (Dec 5, 2008)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HollyBearsMom*
> 
> Yup, I would. In fact I once wore my jammies to the grocer store (w/ a coat over them)
> 
> ...


This is my DD. She wears the same outfit for days (day and night). She is very particular about what she wears and I usually just let her pick out her own clothes. That often means wearing several random shirts, some pants, maybe a skirt, and her panties on top of it all because she likes them so much and wants to see them.







I'm just glad we're past the nudist stage.

I ended up leaving her clothes on the couch while I went upstairs to get the baby dressed. When I came back down she was putting them on herself so it ended up being a non-issue. I'm sure it will happen again though!


----------



## starling&diesel (Nov 24, 2007)

My daughter often wants to wear her pajamas for the day. And so she does. I don't have a problem with it. With the footie jammies, I'd wants her to wear boots or something on her feet, or else she'd have to stay in the shopping cart the whole time.


----------



## Owen'nZoe (Sep 7, 2005)

I'd absolutely allow it, but would make wearing shoes or boots a condition.

My kids have gone to the store and preschool in pjs, halloween costumes, clothes that are completely inappropriate for the weather, etc. It really isn't worth fighting over something that a) won't hurt them and b) they'll probably decide on their own that they didn't make the best choice. When my kids were still toddlers, I'd pack backup clothing so they could change their mind while we were out. Now that they are older, I'll suggest that they pack different clothes, so they can change if they change their mind. It is amazing how fast a child who insists they want to go barefoot in winter will change their own mind if you don't make a big deal about it!


----------



## nextcommercial (Nov 8, 2005)

I would! I have a small streak of germaphobe-iness, so I'd probably worry about the germs on the feeties, but I'd get over that too.


----------



## nextcommercial (Nov 8, 2005)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MusicianDad*
> 
> Not a battle I would fight. And really, if I had monkey footie pajamas, I wouldn't want to take them off either!


Really! I saw sock monkey footie jammies in target over the winter, and I kinda wanted them.


----------



## MrsBone (Apr 20, 2004)

ha ha, my sister lets her son go out in public with just underwear and a t shirt on and he's 3 1/2. This kid literally HATES pants. He's also very particular about his clothes. Has to wear certain shirts with certain pants and shoes, etc She thinks he may have some very mild sensory issues though. Nothing to worry about, just makes him a difficult kid to dress. She lets it go and her husband is cool about it too. They even let him wear a skirt out in public(out of my comfort zone, but to each his own). If it were me, DH would probably make a big deal about wearing jammies out, etc. but then again he's not the one at home with the kid all day, so I get why. He doesn't see the constant struggle of dealing with dressing a 2 year old, so I just let it slide. If it were me, no I wouldn't care. DS has a pair of shoes that are slip on and a little big on him, so they fit over footed jammies. Maybe get her a pair of shoes that are a little bigger and let her go out!


----------



## darcytrue (Jan 23, 2009)

What's wrong with footed PJs on a toddler?


----------



## Jenivere (Aug 4, 2003)

I have no issues with taking a toddler to the store in pj's; I would just make them ride in the cart.


----------



## lilbsmama (Nov 18, 2008)

I def. agree with all the PP. that say this is not a battle to pick. My 3 yo rarely changed out of his jammies at. all. during the day, including trips. Obviously he wants to be comfortable, and I could care less what he looks like. If he doesn't wear shoes, though, no walking, he has to ride in the cart.


----------



## georgia (Jan 12, 2003)

Team Jammies. I gave up a long time ago, lol.


----------



## Drummer's Wife (Jun 5, 2005)

Of course. But then, I'm someone who feels okay wearing yoga pants to the grocery store.


----------



## mccallstacy (Feb 9, 2011)

My 4 year old has worn pjs (cotton 2-piece type) to trader joe's many afternoons after his nap. I agree, not worth fighting about. When he's done it, he usually gets a lot of attention from the workers while he's pushing his little cart walking around in pjs! He actually hasn't done this too recently, used to do it more often. If you can get your shopping done, who cares what they're wearing-as long as they're warm enough, like others have said.


----------



## samann1121 (Mar 10, 2010)

I wouldn't make a big deal out of it with my daughter. As long as it was safely weather-appropriate and she had shoes, I'd let her wear the PJs. I might mention that a lot of people think wearing PJs to Target looks silly, but if she doesn't care, I don't care.


----------



## Channelle (May 14, 2008)

Can I ask why all of you said as long as she wore shoes? My toddler barely ever wears shoes...Just if she's walking around outside, and even then she still doesn't as long as the ground is ok...She's much more happier wearing just something on her feet like footie jammies or just socks. Is this a danger or germ thing?


----------



## Artichokie (Jun 19, 2007)

i would not let my toddler wear pajamas to a store, but i wouldn't think badly of someone who did.


----------



## katroshka (Feb 9, 2010)

I probably wouldn't care, but if you had already decided to tell her firmly that she needed to change then I think it's important to stick to it. I think it's usually a bad idea to give in once a kid starts arguing about it-- especially with younger kids not yet capable of understanding why a parent might reasonably change her mind (that it's not because throwing a fit works).

On the other hand, there are many places it would not be appropriate to wear jammies to, so you will want to think about making it clear why jammies in Target are ok, since there will probably be other times when this comes up that you will really not be ok with it.


----------



## mom0810 (May 19, 2006)

I wouldn't fight over it. I would put boots on over the footies and a coat/jacket and go. No biggie. In our house in the past, it's been treat to go out with jammies on... when there was still a Blockbuster in town, we would bathe them, put on jammies, and run out to Blockbuster in crocs and jammies (them, not us) and maybe in to Jewel for some ice cream or something. Fun times! 

Whatever you decided is just fine, momma. I would depend on the weather, etc.


----------



## Biscuits & Gravy (Jul 17, 2008)

My 2yo wore jammies to the grocery store just the other day after a similar battle. Not one worth fighting here!


----------



## puddle (Aug 30, 2007)

I agree with most of the PP--pajamas are fine, but shoes required if she's walking. My 3.5 year old DD went to go pick up dinner with Daddy the other day in pajamas and pink cowboy boots!

Back before I gave up, and when getting DD dressed was a major struggle, I used to just put her to bed in regular clothes so she'd already be dressed and we could avoid the fight.


----------



## tessa67 (Jul 27, 2007)

Jammies all the way. One of the joys of childhood, IMO, is being able to wear footie jammies in public. Cozy and comfortable.


----------



## TwoMoons (Feb 17, 2011)

I too have decided not to fight this particular battle. It's varied from my 3-year-old only wearing the same set of clothes for days on end, to only wearing pajamas, to only wearing footie pajamas. Sometimes, if it really matters, I negotiate, but generally I let it go. I figure it's her body, so it's her right to decide what to put on it.

Besides, she's freaking adorable wandering around in her "bear bottom" button-flap pajamas. Sometimes with a crown. Because that's how she rolls.


----------



## Jella1974 (Feb 7, 2011)

My 3yro wears his costumes and PJ's all day! I do not see anything wrong with it. Though he does wear his regular clothes when we do go places when he knows if we're going eat out to lunch or out of the house all day. But I think it's ok for them to wear what they want when we go to the grocery store or a quick run to walmart or target.

I let him pick his clothes most of the time, and he has no color coordination or fashion sense I want him to be able to express himself as best as he can. He does have the Super Why face mask that he insists on wearing cause he tells me, "all superheros need to protect their identity".







So I just let him be, cause once I tried to make him take off the mask he screamed for 4 hours!! NEVER AGAIN! His latest fascination is swim goggles!


----------



## mamazee (Jan 5, 2003)

My 2-year-old frequently wears footie pjs to Target, and all the heck elsewhere too. All day even. I can't imagine forcing this.


----------



## Llyra (Jan 16, 2005)

I wouldn't worry about it. I once let DD2 (she was 3 years old at the time) wear a flannel Kermit the Frog costume (footed, with a hood) to the beach, on a hot day in August. I try not to pick battles unless there's a clear, compelling reason. And to me, at this age, it doesn't seem like an issue.


----------



## kawa kamuri (Apr 19, 2006)

I would have no problem with this. She'd ride in the cart and I wouldn't give a flip about anyone else's opinion.


----------



## Llyra (Jan 16, 2005)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Drummer's Wife*
> 
> Of course. But then, I'm someone who feels okay wearing yoga pants to the grocery store.


That's not allowed?







I'm in big trouble, then. 'Cause I went to the grocery store in flannel pj bottoms, a hoodie sweatshirt, and felt clogs, just last week.


----------



## Ruthla (Jun 2, 2004)

I do NOT get into battles about clothing, unless it's something innapropriate for the weather (in which case I'll let the child wear what he or she wants and then pack appropriate clothing for when the child gets too cold or too hot.) I once let DS wear a "jack o lantern" dress to (Orthodox Jewish) preschool when he was 3! I packed his regular clothes in his backpack and he came home wearing them, with the dress in the backpack. (We'd been going through the costume box before Purim and he found DD2's old Halloween costume.) Another time (when he was about 7) he wanted to wear a superhero costume to the store in 90 degree heat. I let him, but insisted he have shorts and a T shirt underneath (not just underwear) so he could take the costume off when he got too hot.

If the child was too old to carry, I'd make him or her wear shoes over the footie pajamas for safer walking in the parking lot. Other than that, I would let it go.

Eventually kids reach an age where they care about fashion and don't want to be seen in public in pajamas or silly costumes. Enjoy toddlerhood while it's here.


----------



## shulamis (Feb 24, 2011)

Wow. I am really surprised about the clear consensus that it's perfectly OK to let a toddler go to the store in PJs. It's true that there is nothing inherently unsafe about it. None of the other shoppers will be offended. And your day will go on as usual.

But, my gosh, isn't our job to teach our children what is socially acceptable and "right"? How would you feel if your child was 12 and wanted to go out in PJs? Or 17? I know that's a trend right now, and maybe this is why.... Were all these PJ wearing college aged children coddled as toddlers and never taught that there are "outside" clothes and "inside" clothes?

Furthermore, a child asserting themselves over an issue like this just needs some kind of small choice in the matter. Example of how to usually kill this kind of "battle";

"You want to wear your PJs to the store, but you are not allowed to since those are inside cloths. You may pick which outside pants to wear; red or blue."

I believe it is NEVER too early to teach manners, respect and social responsibilities. If you don't teach them this stuff when they're 2, when DO you teach it?

Sincerely, mother of a 5yo boy who still calls his jeans "outside pants". And daycare provider of children ages 1 to 7.


----------



## mamazee (Jan 5, 2003)

Kids naturally want to conform with other kids as they get older. Really, this is not an issue. I don't even like the argument "if you don't teach it as x how will they know to do it at y?" It's completely normal and rational to have different expectations for different ages. Honestly I wouldnt' even care if my 9-year-old wanted to go out in pjs, but she hasnt' wanted to since she was a toddler.


----------



## mrspineau (Jan 15, 2008)

clearly im the odd one out here, but no I wouldn't allow it. Also I disagree with those that said no one would bat an eye at a 2 year old in jammies. one time when we were on a road trip, we had a situation where we had to take our son into a store with footed jammies on, and he was only 1 and we got a ton of weird looks and even a comment. Even if we are just staying home for the day, the rule is that everyone has to get dressed for the day in our house.


----------



## shulamis (Feb 24, 2011)

I understand there are different expectations at different ages. But I don't agree with just giving in at ANY age. And unless it's an emergency situation where you need to leave the house immediately for some reason, I think one should take their time to teach what is right. I see every little "battle" as an opportunity to teach that child. Young or old. It's not about the PJs. The child isn't even battling because of the specific monkey footies. They're battling because they want to assert themselves in some way. Which is a GOOD thing. The situation should be used to allow them to assert themselves, but in a socially acceptable way. Again, give them a small choice in the matter, clearly directing away from the PJs....

Quote:



> Originally Posted by *mamazee*
> 
> Kids naturally want to conform with other kids as they get older. Really, this is not an issue. I don't even like the argument "if you don't teach it as x how will they know to do it at y?" It's completely normal and rational to have different expectations for different ages. Honestly I wouldnt' even care if my 9-year-old wanted to go out in pjs, but she hasnt' wanted to since she was a toddler.


----------



## katroshka (Feb 9, 2010)

Everyone has different expectations for these little kinds of things... I think the important part is how the parent deals with whatever decision they make, more than the actual decision.


----------



## onyxravnos (Dec 30, 2006)

not a fight worth having. if they are weather appropriate and all the 'bits' are covered i call it a win! i wouldn't even worry about shoes unless she would be walking outside in snow/rain/mud


----------



## mamazee (Jan 5, 2003)

Well first, I don't think there's anything wrong with footie pjs on a 2-year-old anywhere. Second, why can't you give in? It's the kid's body. IMO unless it's a serious issue, which footie pjs on a toddler isn't, the kid gets to choose what happens to the kid's body. And I don't think there's anything socially unacceptable about a 2-year-old in footie pjs anywhere at any time.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shulamis*
> 
> I understand there are different expectations at different ages. But I don't agree with just giving in at ANY age. And unless it's an emergency situation where you need to leave the house immediately for some reason, I think one should take their time to teach what is right. I see every little "battle" as an opportunity to teach that child. Young or old. It's not about the PJs. The child isn't even battling because of the specific monkey footies. They're battling because they want to assert themselves in some way. Which is a GOOD thing. The situation should be used to allow them to assert themselves, but in a socially acceptable way. Again, give them a small choice in the matter, clearly directing away from the PJs....


----------



## sapphire_chan (May 2, 2005)

Would and have. We only own footie pajamas to make it easier to make dd not-naked for getting out of the house. Specifically for mornings when we'd drive dh to work.

Without jammies with jammies

undies --------------jammies

shirt

pants

socks

shoes

Since each item on the list was a fight, you see why we bought some footie pajamas.

That said, for playing out in the snow, I have told dd that jammies won't work with her boots, she wanted to try, she tried and found they were a PITA, and agreed to change clothes.


----------



## sapphire_chan (May 2, 2005)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrspineau*
> 
> clearly im the odd one out here, but no I wouldn't allow it. Also I disagree with those that said no one would bat an eye at a 2 year old in jammies. one time when we were on a road trip, we had a situation where we had to take our son into a store with footed jammies on, and he was only 1 and we got a ton of weird looks and even a comment. Even if we are just staying home for the day, the rule is that everyone has to get dressed for the day in our house.


Eh, I got more "jammies day?" type comments when I had dd in leggings and a t-shirt--not even pajamas! The only comments I've gotten about her in the footie pajamas are "looks snuggly!" and "you've got fuzzy penguins!"

People where you live need to get over themselves.


----------



## mrspineau (Jan 15, 2008)

I think that it's worth teaching your children to dress appropriately for what they are doing. As far as it being "their body their decision" type thing, well I'm not sure that my 2year old has the ability to make decisions about proper dress.


----------



## sapphire_chan (May 2, 2005)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shulamis*
> 
> I understand there are different expectations at different ages. But I don't agree with just giving in at ANY age. And unless it's an emergency situation where you need to leave the house immediately for some reason, I think one should take their time to teach what is right. I see every little "battle" as an opportunity to teach that child. Young or old. It's not about the PJs. The child isn't even battling because of the specific monkey footies. They're battling because they want to assert themselves in some way. Which is a GOOD thing. The situation should be used to allow them to assert themselves, but in a socially acceptable way. Again, give them a small choice in the matter, clearly directing away from the PJs....


Except that PJs on a toddler isn't something that I actually care about, while wearing the jammies is something the toddler DOES care about. My arbitrary pointless whims do not override my child's deeply felt feelings. And yes, there are differences between dd's whims and her intense desires.

As for the "if you let them do it at two they'll be doing it at twenty!!!" idea? Nonsense.


----------



## lalemma (Apr 21, 2009)

I'm not interested in getting into a power struggle with my kid over something that insignificant.


----------



## MusicianDad (Jun 24, 2008)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shulamis*
> 
> I understand there are different expectations at different ages. But I don't agree with just giving in at ANY age. And unless it's an emergency situation where you need to leave the house immediately for some reason, I think one should take their time to teach what is right. I see every little "battle" as an opportunity to teach that child. Young or old. It's not about the PJs. The child isn't even battling because of the specific monkey footies. They're battling because they want to assert themselves in some way. Which is a GOOD thing. The situation should be used to allow them to assert themselves, but in a socially acceptable way. Again, give them a small choice in the matter, clearly directing away from the PJs....


So... We shouldn't allow it because others might not like it? Sorry, but my kids get to pick what they want to wear out of the house and society can go to heck for all I care. By your logic I should steer DS away from dresses because it's not "socially acceptable". Sorry, but my kid's right to be himself is more important than so arbitrary clothing rules the rest of the community wants to impose on him.


----------



## MusicianDad (Jun 24, 2008)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrspineau*
> 
> clearly im the odd one out here, but no I wouldn't allow it. Also I disagree with those that said no one would bat an eye at a 2 year old in jammies. one time when we were on a road trip, we had a situation where we had to take our son into a store with footed jammies on, and he was only 1 and we got a ton of weird looks and even a comment. Even if we are just staying home for the day, the rule is that everyone has to get dressed for the day in our house.


What is the purpose of getting dressed if you aren't going anywhere? I am genuinely curious. It's not like anyone is gonna see you in your pj's or anything. And sometimes it's nice to just hang out in them.


----------



## MusicianDad (Jun 24, 2008)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrspineau*
> 
> I think that it's worth teaching your children to dress appropriately for what they are doing. As far as it being "their body their decision" type thing, well I'm not sure that my 2year old has the ability to make decisions about proper dress.


A 2 year old is appropriately dressed if they are clothed and said clothes stay on. I dunno about your kids, but my son will at some point remove clothing if he doesn't want to be wearing them. So if he wants to leave the house in PJ's I let him, if he wants to leave the house in a dress I let him, if he wants to leave the house wearing one of my t-shirts, a hat with ears and socks for mittens, I let him (though he has to agree to be carried cause the shirt poses a tripping hazard for him). Coats tag along on cold days, but he won't wear one until he gets cold.


----------



## Agatha_Ann (Apr 5, 2009)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shulamis*
> 
> I understand there are different expectations at different ages. But I don't agree with just giving in at ANY age. And unless it's an emergency situation where you need to leave the house immediately for some reason, *I think one should take their time to teach what is right*. I see every little "battle" as an opportunity to teach that child. Young or old. It's not about the PJs. The child isn't even battling because of the specific monkey footies. They're battling because they want to assert themselves in some way. Which is a GOOD thing. The situation should be used to allow them to assert themselves, but in a socially acceptable way. Again, give them a small choice in the matter, clearly directing away from the PJs....


Wearing jammies outside of the house is wrong? Seriously?

Where do you draw the line? Can an infant wear a sleeper outside the house? What qualifies outside clothes vs inside clothes? I'm a person is going to the gym are they allowed to wear their sweats in the car on the way? What if said person has to stop at the post office on the way, is that allowed?

So long as it is weather appropriate, my kids are welcome to express themselves through their clothing. Wedding, church, and funerals- those are the times I can understand clothing for a toddler being an "appropriateness" issue, other than that I can't see how a child could be dressed wrong.


----------



## em123 (Jun 9, 2007)

No, I would not. Pajamas are for sleeping, we get dressed before we leave the house.


----------



## tzs (Aug 4, 2009)

i wouldn't but only because her pajamas are always covered in dog hair. yick.


----------



## Mama Mko (Jul 26, 2007)

I don't care at all what my kids wear as long as they're clothed and the clothing is clean. If the pajamas had breakfast all over them, we'd change. If they were clean, I'm cool with it. I wear pajama pants out of the house sometimes and the world hasn't ended.


----------



## craft_media_hero (May 15, 2009)

Yes. I would not make footies in public my hill to die on with a toddler. I see kids at grocery stores all the time in their pajamas--it's cute! No big deal in my book.


----------



## Chamomile Girl (Nov 4, 2008)

My kid can wear whatever he wants. Dress codes...ALL dress codes are lame and society should bite me.


----------



## mrspineau (Jan 15, 2008)

I just feel that, if other people that I see when I leave the house are important enough to see me when I look my best, then my family is too. I feel more awake and ready to go, if we were invited somewhere or had to go out, then we are ready and I don't have to rush around to get everyone ready. I think that it's a good habit to have, and one worth teaching to my children.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MusicianDad*
> 
> What is the purpose of getting dressed if you aren't going anywhere? I am genuinely curious. It's not like anyone is gonna see you in your pj's or anything. And sometimes it's nice to just hang out in them.


----------



## waiting2bemommy (Dec 2, 2007)

haha, I saw this thread earlier and was all "I'm going back later to post that pajamas are for in the house!!!!" And then ds was going potty and missed and splashed pee on his jeans, and then I discovered that every single pair of jeans in the house was dirty.

So guess what ds wore to the store this afternoon? You guessed it. Brown and green dinosaur pants, with a blue hoodie and black and red jordans. No socks or underwear, either. If it had not been a case of HAVING to drop dp off at work and HAVING to go buy disposable diapers for dd because right now we can't wash anything I would not have taken him out looking like that.

I generally DO make him change into at least sweats or track pants or something comfy but not straight up pajamas. But obviously, things happen and I don't think going out in footed pj's really THAT serious.


----------



## *bejeweled* (Jul 16, 2003)

No.


----------



## EviesMom (Nov 30, 2004)

I would let them, but I wouldn't let them walk around the parking lot or store without shoes on. They do pj day at least a couple of times a year at the local public school, and at different preschools, so I don't think anyone would notice beyond commenting "Oh, must be pajama day at school!"

I've taken both kids out a couple of times this winter in footie pjs/nightgown, coat and snow pants, snow boots, hat and gloves. Of course, no one can tell under all the winter gear, so no comments!

They're warm enough, and it was the fastest way to get the dog out for a walk in the morning. Her kidneys are failing so she has to go out much more frequently and if DH is out of town or can't do it in the morning due to leaving at the crack of dawn...


----------



## MrsBone (Apr 20, 2004)

lol, love this!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chamomile Girl*
> 
> My kid can wear whatever he wants. Dress codes...ALL dress codes are lame and society should bite me.


----------



## MusicianDad (Jun 24, 2008)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrspineau*
> 
> I just feel that, if other people that I see when I leave the house are important enough to see me when I look my best, then my family is too. I feel more awake and ready to go, if we were invited somewhere or had to go out, then we are ready and I don't have to rush around to get everyone ready. I think that it's a good habit to have, and one worth teaching to my children.


The second part make a bit of sense. The first though, not really. I get dressed before leaving the house because the people I meet when I do leave aren't important enough to be allowed to see me in my pj's. (Neighbours not withstanding, they get to see my pajama's when I go get the mail.)


----------



## sdm1024 (Sep 4, 2006)

Totally would have let her wear them. *shrug* this is def one of those issues I tend to let go.


----------



## mrspineau (Jan 15, 2008)

See now I feel like, why should my family be reserved for my scruffy lazy look?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MusicianDad*
> 
> The second part make a bit of sense. The first though, not really. I get dressed before leaving the house because the people I meet when I do leave aren't important enough to be allowed to see me in my pj's. (Neighbours not withstanding, they get to see my pajama's when I go get the mail.)


----------



## MrsBone (Apr 20, 2004)

It's a danger and germ thing for me. Danger because he could step on anything, and what if it was glass from something that broke in the grocery store, I mean, anything. What if some kid had a potty accident and they hadn't come to clean it up yet? That would just GROSS me out if he stepped in something like that. I'm sorry, I'd allow jammies, but shoes would have to be worn. I also don't like my kiddo to walk outside barefoot unless it's at home for the same reason. But then again my son's only 2, and doesn't have much of an opinion about it yet, so I may change my mind if it becomes a power struggle, of course 

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Channelle*
> 
> Can I ask why all of you said as long as she wore shoes? My toddler barely ever wears shoes...Just if she's walking around outside, and even then she still doesn't as long as the ground is ok...She's much more happier wearing just something on her feet like footie jammies or just socks. Is this a danger or germ thing?


----------



## CrunchyChristianMama (Dec 5, 2008)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrspineau*
> 
> I just feel that, if other people that I see when I leave the house are important enough to see me when I look my best, then my family is too. I feel more awake and ready to go, if we were invited somewhere or had to go out, then we are ready and I don't have to rush around to get everyone ready. I think that it's a good habit to have, and one worth teaching to my children.


My sister is this way too. Everyone in the house is dressed before they come down for breakfast. That would drive me crazy. I love lounging around in comfy clothes. She just doesn't feel awake and like she can start her day though until she's dressed and her hair is done. And before you think she's change her mind once she has a few kids - she has 4 boys 5 and under!

The shirt she ended up putting on yesterday (that she originally didn't want to wear) instead of wearing her jammies has been on her since and she is now running around in just it and underwear.


----------



## justKate (Jun 10, 2008)

Quote:



> Originally Posted by *CrunchyChristianMama*
> 
> My sister is this way too. Everyone in the house is dressed before they come down for breakfast. That would drive me crazy. I love lounging around in comfy clothes. She just doesn't feel awake and like she can start her day though until she's dressed and her hair is done. And before you think she's change her mind once she has a few kids - she has 4 boys 5 and under!
> 
> The shirt she ended up putting on yesterday (that she originally didn't want to wear) instead of wearing her jammies has been on her since and she is now running around in just it and underwear.


Priorities. Fighting about clothing is not one of mine. DH and I both like to be comfy too, although he thinks it is distasteful for me to leave the house in anything that resembles pajama pants. I think it is inappropriate for him to wear flip flops when it is below 40 degrees, so we accomodate each other. To each his own, right?


----------



## JollyGG (Oct 1, 2008)

I would totally let her wear pajamas to target.


----------



## hildare (Jul 6, 2009)

yes. with shoes or boots/whatever. but my parenting choices tend to run along the lines of "forgodsakesanythingbutscreamingyesyesyes"


----------



## Greenlea (Apr 21, 2010)

My child can wear whatever he wants, I don't care and I don't want to fight about it, seriously - and he is only 2 as well. So far we haven't had this issue, but I really don't see it as an issue if it does come up. And honestly there are times I just leave him in his jammies and we go all sorts of places. There's no way I can stop my child from wanting to wear jammies to the store anyways, because I will wear my jammies to the store as well (and I'm talking about polka dot / dream girl / crazy colored jammes!)

I've never been one to care about what society thinks they can dictate I should or shouldn't be wearing, and neither has my DH. We were skateboarding punk rockers in H.S. with multi colored hair, tattoos, crazy clothes, etc anyways so I can only HOPE my children have just as much creativity when it comes to their clothing choices too. I believe our clothes, and our hair, are ways to express ourselves and our creativity. A child can be outrageous or creative for only so long with their clothes choices anyways before they need to grow up and be adults and go to work in their suits or ties or khakis or highheels, etc.

I remember at my Grandpa's funeral, my brother was lik 3-4 or something. My mom had a suit for him to wear but he refused to wear the dress shirt. So he went to the funeral in suit pants and coat with a tie dye t-shirt underneath instead. He was fine, the world didn't end, no one made negative comments, and he isn't emotionally disturbed now that he's an adult.


----------



## HollyBearsMom (May 13, 2002)

Can some one please explain to me how pajamas are "inside" clothes and sweats and tee are "outside clothes"?







I get the footie part of a small child's jammies not being acceptable footwear in rain/snow, etc but how are other styles of children's PJ's unacceptable in public?

And why can you wear "outside" clothes indoors but not "inside" clothes outdoors?


----------



## TwoMoons (Feb 17, 2011)

I don't necessarily get the "inside clothes" and "outside clothes" thing either, barring footies for outside walking of course. How is a pj set for a kiddo really all that different from a t-shirt and stretchy pants for a kiddo, for example? It has to do with others' expectations. I think anyone who is bothered by seeing a toddler in pjs needs more to do with their time, personally...

I did want to come back to respond to the if-we-don't-teach-proper-behavior-at-2-when-will-we-this-is-what's-wrong-with-coddled-youth-today thing. My 3.5 year-old may wear pajamas for days on end, asserting her choices for her body, but she is a kind child, polite, considerate of others, says "thank you Daddy" when she is asleep at night and he pulls her covers back up... I think my time and energy has been much better invested teaching her and modeling her these traits than fighting daily over trying to control *her body*. I don't think society is going to come screaming to a halt if we don't force our toddlers into "appropriate" attire. If it really matters, like a wedding, I explain to her that because it is a very special time, it will make people she cares about happy to see her in desired attire, or that wearing her pajamas might make them sad, and she changes with alacrity. I am not prepared to try and tell her society's whims are more important than her deep cares on a regular basis though. As long as she's covered and safe, I'm fine with her wardrobe choices.


----------



## Just1More (Jun 19, 2008)

My kids wear pjs to the store sometimes, too. Mostly, though, we don't. I agree that people ought to look presentable when you are out and about. And I try to look presentable for my dh by the time he comes home. I have 4 littles, too, though, and somedays I just try to switch to new pajamas before I go to bed. It's just life, whatever.

But, to me the issue with your morning isn't about whether or not it was okay to wear pajamas to Target. The issue was how you want your interactions to go with your dd. If she was being hysterical and impossible, I wouldn't have let it go without a serious discussion. I think those interactions set us up for more like it. Yes, I know she's two. I am on my third two year old, and I know that they can be unreasonable. But, I don't have kids that throw fits all over the place either. We just don't do that around here. I think they ought to be allowed to express their opinions, and mine all do. But they do it nicely, and if they don't, we don't talk. And two is not too young to learn that either.

Just my two cents.


----------



## Just1More (Jun 19, 2008)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CrunchyChristianMama*
> 
> My sister is this way too. Everyone in the house is dressed before they come down for breakfast. That would drive me crazy. I love lounging around in comfy clothes. She just doesn't feel awake and like she can start her day though until she's dressed and her hair is done. And before you think she's change her mind once she has a few kids - she has 4 boys 5 and under!
> 
> The shirt she ended up putting on yesterday (that she originally didn't want to wear) instead of wearing her jammies has been on her since and she is now running around in just it and underwear.


Uhm...your sister?


----------



## StephandOwen (Jun 22, 2004)

With a typical child- yup, I would have no problem letting them stay in their jammies to go to the store once in awhile.

With my ds- NO WAY. Why? Because he has autism and when he does it once he thinks it's okay to do allll the time and then it goes further and further until it's no longer socially acceptable. THEN it's harder than h*ll to get him back to wearing clothes. Take, for instance, an example from when he was in preschool (age 5). He was having a lot of sensory/autism issues and wouldn't wear pants. He just wanted to wear some of his flannel pj bottoms. His teacher said "no problem". However, that soon evolved into wearing pj pants and tops. And then he wouldn't wear those pj pants, he would only wear the tight cotton pj's. With no underwear underneath. And then he wouldn't wear socks. Or shoes. Only slippers. It was a HUGE downhill slope for him and it took us quite awhile to dig our way out of that (it was NOT appropriate for him to be wearing the tight cotton pj's with no underwear on to school). It took a couple weeks of being super mean and hardcore (his therapist came in every day and worked with him the entire time he was at preschool for almost 2 weeks until he accepted that he had to wear the clothes and shoes) but eventually we got him wearing clothes again. Our rule now is that pj's are for in the house, clothes must be worn outside the house. No if's, and's or butt's. The ONLY time we stretch this rule is if ds is ill and going to the dr or when he's been admitted to the hospital (a couple times over the past couple years).


----------



## Honey693 (May 5, 2008)

If DD is wearing clothes I'm happy. If it's jeans and a sweater or snowman footy jammies and a tutu I don't care. I do make her put shoes on though. I refuse to fight about clothes unless it's a safety issue, like shoes in parking lots.


----------



## georgia (Jan 12, 2003)

I love the idea of having transitions for bedtime that signal the day has come to an end: we get into our jammies and go to sleep. It's morning time, so we wake up and get dressed. Typically, this is what I've always strived to achieve. BUT, really, if a toddler is sick or cranky or whatever and really wants to wear xyz out to the store, I don't give a second thought about what anyone else is thinking. The people who are thinking "bad" things about me would be thinking even worse if I brought said toddler into the store SCREAMING about not being able to wear pjs. To me, it's all about knowing our children, picking our battles to reinforce our family's values and whatever feels best to our personal comfort level. I actually avoid Target with toddlers in tow to begin with so kudos to Elizabeth for braving the trip to begin with!


----------



## zensven42 (Oct 26, 2006)

I don't find pajamas to be socially unacceptable. I find it odd that anyone would. I wear them in public all the time. I have never heard of "inside clothes", lol. .


----------



## Marylizah (Jun 17, 2005)

No, I would not.

I think georgia summed it up really well. The day has a rhythm: in the morning, we get dressed. (And that could be sweats/costume/track pants, whatever) and at night we put on our pj's and go to sleep.

But my eldest never wanted to wear anything unusual outside of the house and the youngest is only one, it's not a battle I've ever had to fight. That said, I live in France and I have never, ever seen a child outside in pj's.

Beyond all of that, I think it's kind of gross to wear something outside all day then sleep in it in my bed. Maybe I'm a closet germaphobe. Also, we walk almost everywhere, it rains a lot, things get muddy, get dog poop on them, etc. So to me there are very big differences between what we wear outside and what we wear to bed.


----------



## Friday13th (Jun 13, 2006)

I would, although it's never come up. I need the aforementioned rhythm to *my* day so I get dressed in the morning, even if it's just into a clean pair of yoga pants, and DS1 likes to do what I'm doing so he gets dressed too. He also usually manages to get his pajamas amazingly filthy during breakfast. If he did wear jammies all day (like yesterday when we were sick and stayed inside) we put clean jammies on before actually going to bed.


----------



## SandraMort (Jun 19, 2003)

Yes, I would let her wear footie pajamas to Target. I'll even go as far as saying that I'd let the older kids wear them if they wanted. WHO CARES? As long as the socially required bits are covered and it's seasonally appropriate? Really?


----------



## CrunchyChristianMama (Dec 5, 2008)

It's not a comfort factor at all for her. It's her intense love of her monkey jammies. Well, anything with monkeys on it actually. She has 3 pair of pjs that have monkeys on them and one regular shirt that gets worn at least a couple days a week.


----------



## CrunchyChristianMama (Dec 5, 2008)

My DH discussed this the other night and here's the conclusion we came to. Who cares what she wears to Target? I don't when it really comes down to it. The only way I would have made her change would be if I told her that she needed to and then she threw a fit about it. That's not an appropriate response in our house to a directive. As it was, all I said was, "here's some clothes honey" and she responded that she wanted to leave her monkey pjs on. She ended up changing without another word from me on her own, so it became a non-issue.


----------



## tbone_kneegrabber (Oct 16, 2007)

sure. ds is at preschool in pj pants right now. Mostly because he insisted on wearing "clothes" to bed and then wet the bed and I switched him into pj pants and then he woke up "claiming" they were day time pants so therefore he could wear them to school. I love little kids's logic.

The only reason I try to get ds out of footies and into two piece clothes is because he is potty trained and one piece clothes are a pain in the *** for pottying (esp in public).


----------



## D_McG (Jun 12, 2006)

The only time I left DS leave the house in PJ's was when he had HFMD and we were going to the doctor.

I wouldn't allow it for all the reasons other people posted. We just don't leave the house in PJ's. PJ's for sleeping/lounging... clothes for leaving the house. There was a brief time when I did the whole 'pick your battles' thing. Deliberating on which argument I wanted to have. And it was exhausting. It's like nobody knew what the rules were anymore.

So now, things are a whole lot simpler. There is just no debate with something like wearing PJ's to Target. We save our battles for bigger things. I just don't have the patience to let a 2 year old decide what they're going to wear. I mean she can pick reasonable things. But when she comes out with her dora swimsuit (like this morning) the answer is "no. That's for the beach. Go find some jeans!".

If I see a child at the grocery store in PJ's I think it was either a battle the mom didn't want to fight (not a big deal) or that the mom couldn't be bothered to dress her child that morning. Again, not a big deal.


----------



## MusicianDad (Jun 24, 2008)

Just curious, at what point in time did pjs not become clothes? If I'm wearing pj's I'm not naked or anything right? (Well, ok half the time my pj's are naked but that's beyond the point).

PJ's are a type of clothing. (So are swim suits BTW and something you see people of all ages wearing out to shop, etc around here in the warmer weather). Of course you do see people out in PJ's around here too.

I love the ideas that DS comes up with, as much as I love the outfits DD comes up with, because he doesn't care what the "normal" use for something is. The only limit I put up is that underwear cannot be worn on the head (not an issue with DS yet, but have had the conversation when DD was little), and you have to ask if you want to wear something that belongs to another person.


----------



## mrspineau (Jan 15, 2008)

So then really, why even have pj's? if its all the same and pj's are clothes too then why not just sleep in your clothes that you wore all day? pj's are clothes, yes, for sleeping in. just like a swimsuit is for swimming, a raincoat is for outside in the rain.....


----------



## Honey693 (May 5, 2008)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *D_McG*
> 
> So now, things are a whole lot simpler. There is just no debate with something like wearing PJ's to Target. We save our battles for bigger things. I just don't have the patience to let a 2 year old decide what they're going to wear. I mean she can pick reasonable things. But when she comes out with her dora swimsuit (like this morning) the answer is "no. That's for the beach. Go find some jeans!".


Why couldn't she have worn the swimsuit under the jeans? We've done that before b/c in the summer DD1 hates to take off her swim suit. It's like she thinks we're going to throw it away if it's not on her or in the washer.


----------



## MusicianDad (Jun 24, 2008)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrspineau*
> 
> So then really, why even have pj's? if its all the same and pj's are clothes too then why not just sleep in your clothes that you wore all day? pj's are clothes, yes, for sleeping in. just like a swimsuit is for swimming, a raincoat is for outside in the rain.....


Because PJ's are the ones that are comfortable to sleep in. I wouldn't be able to sleep in jeans and a button down shirt. And for the record, some people do sleep in clothes they wore during the day. Swimsuit is also for sunning, and relaxing when it's hot and you don't wanna do yard work in your undies. Raincoats can and sometimes are worn when there is no rain at all, heck I only have one coat and it's technically a rain coat, but I wore it outside today in the bright sun. Why such strict adherence to what the makers claim their clothing is for?


----------



## applecider (Jul 16, 2005)

My kids sleep in the clothes they wear the next day sometimes.







I don't really see what the big deal is. Sometimes I wear my yoga pants to the store, then I sleep in them later. Now, I don't wear things that look like jammies to the store, like flannel pants with little doggies on them, but if my kid wanted to, I don't see what the problem is.


----------



## applecider (Jul 16, 2005)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrspineau*
> 
> So then really, why even have pj's? if its all the same and pj's are clothes too then why not just sleep in your clothes that you wore all day? pj's are clothes, yes, for sleeping in. just like a swimsuit is for swimming, a raincoat is for outside in the rain.....


But to me, a swimsuit and raincoat have a clear purpose. My kid sleeps in sweatpants or fleece pants, that could easily be mistaken for "regular clothes".


----------



## mamazee (Jan 5, 2003)

We're talking about a 2-year-old. I'd let a 2-year-old wear a raincoat to the store too, and a bathing suit for that matter if the 2-year-old is potty trained. It just is not a big deal at such a young age. When I see 2-year-olds wear odd clothes out, like a raincoat if it's sunny, I think they dressed themselves. If they're wearing footie pjs, I think they're comfortable. And I think it's pretty adorable, really.


----------



## Ldavis24 (Feb 19, 2009)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chamomile Girl*
> 
> My kid can wear whatever he wants. Dress codes...ALL dress codes are lame and society should bite me.


love it.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hildare*
> 
> yes. with shoes or boots/whatever. but my parenting choices tend to run along the lines of *"forgodsakesanythingbutscreamingyesyesyes"*


and I think we read the same parenting book


----------



## AKislandgirl (Jun 2, 2008)

I let my DD wear what she wants. She changes clothes throughout the day anyway. Sometimes its PJ's and sometimes its 2 dresses at once. Whatever. She's asserting her independence in a totally safe way. I love that she wants to dress herself! And she can wear her ensembles where ever we go.


----------



## D_McG (Jun 12, 2006)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Honey693*
> 
> Why couldn't she have worn the swimsuit under the jeans? We've done that before b/c in the summer DD1 hates to take off her swim suit. It's like she thinks we're going to throw it away if it's not on her or in the washer.


Because I just don't want to deal. Then I'd have to wash it every day and it would get worn out quicker. And by saying 'no, it's for the beach' it's just simpler.


----------



## t2009 (Sep 1, 2009)

Absolutely. In fact, DS wouldn't leave the house without his monkey pj bottoms today either! Totally not worth the battle. Plus, toddlers make (relatively) so few choices... clothing is the one thing I leave up to my son. I let him pick out his clothes. Apron? OK. Football jersey? OK. Day four of his favorite t-shirt? OK (as long as it's not gross). No coat? OK (though I have it ready for when he realizes it IS actually cold, just like mama said). I always try (usually successfully) to get him to follow my lead, but he ultimately decides what he'll wear.

I understand the point about having a rhythm to the day, but I love lounging in my comfy clothes & as long as I have had my coffee & a bit of fresh air, I have the same rhythm to my day... Same for DS... As long as he sees sunlight in the morning, has breakfast & generally we adhere to his natural rhythm, I don't find that clothes make that big of a difference. But I realize they may for other families.


----------



## brennan (Feb 1, 2009)

My specific child no. But that's because footie jammies don't fit her right and the legs are too long and are a tripping hazard. And we wear wool over our night time diaper that most often needs to be aired out in the morning. That being said we have changed from jammies into jammies and I have no issue taking dd out in whatever she wants to wear provided it's not stinky or a tripping hazard!


----------



## zensven42 (Oct 26, 2006)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrspineau*
> 
> So then really, why even have pj's? if its all the same and pj's are clothes too then why not just sleep in your clothes that you wore all day? pj's are clothes, yes, for sleeping in. just like a swimsuit is for swimming, a raincoat is for outside in the rain.....


Well we do lots of different things at our house. I sleep naked (can't stand to have clothing on when I sleep) and use my pajamas like regular clothing; they get worn when I feel like being extra cozy, sometimes inside, sometimes out. My children usually sleep in the clothes they are wearing. The pajamas they wear just when they feel like it, which usually ends up being after a bath if it happens to be close to bedtime. I notice they more often want to wear them when the weather is very cold, which happens often during our long ND winters. They will usually just wear them all day. I also use them as a second layer when we go out in the cold to play, especially the fleece ones. Although my older son (11yo) just wears pajama bottoms in the mix with his other clothing, indiscriminately. My husband changes into pajamas when he gets home from work, and takes them off before he goes to work.

When it comes down to it, pajamas are just pieces of cloth like any other clothing, to be worn in whatever way they are functional. If anyone finds it inappropriate, then that is their own personal hangup which has nothing to do with anyone else. It's the same as a Muslim woman finding going without arms, legs, and head covered inappropriate, my grandmother finding wearing white shoes after labor day offensive, or people being bothered by someone wearing a hat indoors. It has to do with their upbringing or what they feel pressured by society to do, and has nothing to do with right or wrong. It is really no one's business what other people choose to wear and if they want to be bothered by it, that is their cross to bear. Seems a waste of energy to go around disapproving of others, including our own children, because "That is just how it is. Indoor clothes are for inside, and outdoor clothes are for outside." I feel it is unnecessarily controlling.


----------



## HollyBearsMom (May 13, 2002)

Maybe I am misunderstanding but I don't think anyone said they were wearing their jammies as regular clothes and then coming home and sleeping in them. I think they were talking about a kid who is comfy and loving his jammies so the parents lets them keep them on when they run to store. The "ritual" of putting on clean clothes (what ever they may be) before still holds.

I think it is an exception that a person/child is wearing them to bed, wearing them all the next day and then wearing them to bed again that night. My son was that exception at about 2 when he wore the same jammies for days in a row however they really did not get that dirty as we were not routinely exposed to dog poop, mud and rain and if that happened I would have washed them and let him put them back on.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Marylizah*
> 
> No, I would not.
> 
> ...


----------



## Doodlebugsmom (Aug 1, 2002)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MusicianDad*
> 
> Not a battle I would fight. And really, if I had monkey footie pajamas, I wouldn't want to take them off either!


Well, MD, here you go! I completely expect you to buy these and post pics of yourself shopping at Target while wearing them!









As for the OP, of course I'd let my toddler wear footed pjs to the store! I see babies/toddlers out in pjs all the time. I never considered that people would think it was wrong or inappropriate. I never even considered the fact that the footed one-piece outfits were strictly pjs for babies and/or toddlers.


----------



## Marylizah (Jun 17, 2005)

For the record, I don't really care what other kids wear anywhere. Not my business, not my problem. But for my kids, no, we don't go out of the house in pyjamas.

I think I require more structure than some people here. We also eat all meals at the table, sitting down together. There's no grazing. I have expectations of behavior in certain situations. One is being dressed when we leave the house. Whatevs, it's how we roll. The OP asked, and I'm giving her my answer. If it seems too strict for you, so be it. So far I've never had any power struggles over clothing with my children.


----------



## sdm1024 (Sep 4, 2006)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Doodlebugsmom*
> 
> Well, MD, here you go! I completely expect you to buy these and post pics of yourself shopping at Target while wearing them!
> 
> ...


OMG.....I must get a pair!

As for the clothing battle.....especially with 2 year old I have found it easier to allow them to wear what they want as long as it is not dirty, smelly, seasonally inappropriate. My now 5 year old DD used to wear this pair of plastic princess play dress up shoes everywhere the summer after she turned 2. At first, I attempted to get her to wear her sneakers/sandals etc, but I realized this phase wasn't going to last forever. One day she wore them to the plaza we go to get ice cream, and it was fun to see the reaction from a group of older folks hanging out there as well. They were smiling. It was a joy for them to see this little girl in her dress up shoes, skirt, purse being a two year old. We resolved the issue by leaving a pair of shoes in the car that we suitable for playing on the playground etc. Kids (and many adults) have their favorite items to wear - but esp. with kids, the item is a passing thing. Ride it out. Over time they will develop their own preferences for what clothing to wear when.

I'd rather save my parental authority for the big issues.


----------



## MusicianDad (Jun 24, 2008)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Doodlebugsmom*
> 
> Well, MD, here you go! I completely expect you to buy these and post pics of yourself shopping at Target while wearing them!


Those are awesome. Alas, DH has my permission to tell me I'm not allowed to shop on line and enforce the rule, we also don't have targets here (yet).


----------



## BabyBearsMummy (Jan 27, 2006)

Not a battle I would bother fighting. They want to wear Pjs and its not going to hurt anyone they can wear pjs.


----------



## 7thDaughter (Jan 8, 2006)

I split the difference. Each child & family is different so the parent needs to decide where to place his/her energy. I teach the child what is appropriate over time, and don't fight any particular battle. Eventually they get the idea, some earlier, some later. Some hot-blooded kids can't be kept in jackets & hats and wear baggy shorts to high school in midwinter. Ever seen the lost & found box at school, full of hoodies, hats, long sleeved shirts and jackets? This goes on K - 12.

I saw two toddlers traveling in footies on my flight at the airport last weekend. My first thought was that it was unwise, knowing as I do the hazards of fire during aircraft crashes, but those footies were probably flameproof. My 2nd was why not? Happy comfortable kids are a blessing. Unhappy uncomfortable kids make life difficult for everyone. Do what works for your family.


----------



## Chamomile Girl (Nov 4, 2008)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *7thDaughter*
> 
> I split the difference. Each child & family is different so the parent needs to decide where to place his/her energy. I teach the child what is appropriate over time, and don't fight any particular battle. Eventually they get the idea, some earlier, some later. Some hot-blooded kids can't be kept in jackets & hats and wear baggy shorts to high school in midwinter. Ever seen the lost & found box at school, full of hoodies, hats, long sleeved shirts and jackets? This goes on K - 12.
> 
> *I saw two toddlers traveling in footies on my flight at the airport last weekend. My first thought was that it was unwise, knowing as I do the hazards of fire* during aircraft crashes, but those footies were probably flameproof. My 2nd was why not? Happy comfortable kids are a blessing. Unhappy uncomfortable kids make life difficult for everyone. Do what works for your family.


My first thought is that's going to suck when they need to go potty! But I'm currently in the middle of potty training DS and a bit obsessed about elimination...


----------



## Friday13th (Jun 13, 2006)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chamomile Girl*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> ...


Haha! Me too, footies are the WORST for PT. Now I'm imagining trying to wrestle a toddler out of their footies in a target bathroom while wearing the baby because you know they'd HAVE to go. Maybe only 2 piece jammies for outings.


----------



## EviesMom (Nov 30, 2004)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Marylizah*
> 
> No, I would not.
> 
> ...


I don't think anyone's talking about wearing pjs all day and then sleeping in them. I was talking about putting on clean pjs after bath, wearing them to bed, and then leaving them on for the first hour or two of the day, including an errand out of the house. After that, they do have to change, at a minimum before they go to bed the next night, into clean pjs. I don't think I'd let them sleep in clothes they wore around our yucky city either.

But not only have I allowed pjs with shoes for needed errands (ie-early morning dog walk); I have also allowed soft day dress as pjs to make it easier to get to an early event the next day. DD put the dress on at night, wore it as pjs, at 6am I put her into the stroller while she was still asleep, and headed out to the early event.


----------



## mamazee (Jan 5, 2003)

If my barely 2-year-old were playing outside, I'd change her into outdoor clothing, but the weather lately has not been conducive to outdoor play, so she's indoors much of the time. And it's cold indoors to some extent too, and she's in a mood lately to remove all of her clothing, and the footie pjs are harder to get off. I love keeping her in pjs. I'm quite sure no one is talking about having their kid roll around in poop and then later go to bed.


----------



## Greenlea (Apr 21, 2010)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Marylizah*
> 
> For the record, I don't really care what other kids wear anywhere. Not my business, not my problem. But for my kids, no, we don't go out of the house in pyjamas.
> 
> I think I require more structure than some people here. We also eat all meals at the table, sitting down together. There's no grazing. I have expectations of behavior in certain situations. One is being dressed when we leave the house. Whatevs, it's how we roll. The OP asked, and I'm giving her my answer. If it seems too strict for you, so be it. So far I've never had any power struggles over clothing with my children.


I'm sorry but just because I let my son out in his jammies doesn't mean I don't have structure in my house, it doesn't mean we don't have rules in our house. We too eat all our meals at the table. I just believe in letting kids and adults express themselves the way they want to as long as its not hurting anyone.


----------



## sdm1024 (Sep 4, 2006)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Greenlea*
> 
> I'm sorry but just because I let my son out in his jammies doesn't mean I don't have structure in my house, it doesn't mean we don't have rules in our house. We too eat all our meals at the table. I just believe in letting kids and adults express themselves the way they want to as long as its not hurting anyone.


I don't think the original poster was looking to offend or imply that one who does allow a child to go in jammies has no structure, rather, she was just stating that she requires *more* structure. Some people just have a different routine, and the day can't get going without a certain thing happening.

I have to do a certain level of housecleaning in the AM. Just the way it is. If it doesn't happen then, it's hard for me to get motivated to do other things, and harder for me to relax and be able to play later on. Some ppl in the world prob thing it's silly, but i can't relax if my house isn't at a certain level of order. I find that if I keep to that routine, than it doesn't get out of hand, either.


----------



## belltree (Mar 10, 2009)

I would not pick that battle. From what I've observed there does not seem a dresscode for going to a store. I don't see a difference between pjs and sweatpants. And especially a toddler - who cares what kids wear? They should be comfortable so they can run around!

Quote:



> Originally Posted by *Channelle*
> 
> Can I ask why all of you said as long as she wore shoes? My toddler barely ever wears shoes..


I have the same question. No one seems to have answered that yet?


----------



## D_McG (Jun 12, 2006)

I don't let my kids walk around in public without shoes! I think it's unhygienic and sloppy looking.


----------



## onyxravnos (Dec 30, 2006)

*Re: shoes* i think the reason everyone wanted their kids to wear shoes is for maybe safety reasons and the mistaken impression that you have to be wearing shoes in a store.

personally my kids never wear shoes unless it's winter time and then only because i make them so their toes stay attached to their feet. footie jammies have those anti slip things and cover the feet just as much as my cute little moccasins the kids wear so i don't care if they have shows on.


----------



## Chamomile Girl (Nov 4, 2008)

Well, in regards to shoes in stores I would be worried about my kid stepping on glass or nasty-yuck. I worked at a grocery store for many years and after seeing all the stuff that ends up on a floor therein (and the store I worked at had carpeted aisles







) I will not let my kid in a store without shoes.

Besides I _like_ shoes







.


----------



## MusicianDad (Jun 24, 2008)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *belltree*
> 
> I would not pick that battle. From what I've observed there does not seem a dresscode for going to a store. I don't see a difference between pjs and sweatpants. And especially a toddler - who cares what kids wear? They should be comfortable so they can run around!
> 
> I have the same question. No one seems to have answered that yet?


You can keep your yard safe, but once you venture onto public property the risk of glass, nails, other items that are exceedingly unpleasant to step on increases exponentially. It's not so much that I want him to wear shoes, as it is I want him to not have to go to the hospital and get stitches and a tetanus shot.


----------



## SandraMort (Jun 19, 2003)

Ahh, ok, this is a very interesting point. I read the OP differently. I would let my kids go out in pajamas, but not wearing shoes isn't an option. I just assumed OP put shoes on over the pajama feet.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MusicianDad*
> 
> You can keep your yard safe, but once you venture onto public property the risk of glass, nails, other items that are exceedingly unpleasant to step on increases exponentially. It's not so much that I want him to wear shoes, as it is I want him to not have to go to the hospital and get stitches and a tetanus shot.


----------



## belltree (Mar 10, 2009)

I guess the shoe thing is cultural. I've lived in Europe and Asia before, and walking barefoot was always acceptable, and no one seemed to be worried about germs, nails or glass. I understand that some people are worried about these things, but to me it does not really make sense from my experience.


----------



## crunchy_mommy (Mar 29, 2009)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *onyxravnos*
> 
> *Re: shoes* i think the reason everyone wanted their kids to wear shoes is for maybe safety reasons and *the mistaken impression that you have to be wearing shoes in a store*.


Around here, you DO need to be wearing shoes in a store. There are signs everywhere (at the entrance to most businesses) that say "No shirt/No shoes/No service"... Obviously babies that aren't walking don't need shoes (although I heard of one family being kicked out of McD's because the baby was barefoot!) but anyone who walks, needs shoes to enter a public business. It is not at all unusual for there to be broken glass, sticky spills, etc. so I don't really see how you could NOT wear shoes around here (plus it's cold!)... And the thought of going into a public restroom without shoes would REALLY gross me out...

So, I guess I would let DS wear footie PJ's with shoes (though that does NOT sound comfy!), but I can't imagine this ever happening with him -- he doesn't even own footie PJ's (he hates them) and he's never gotten all that upset about needing to wear regular clothes when we go out.


----------



## mamazee (Jan 5, 2003)

My 2-year-old is a young enough 2-year-old that I usually just carry her if she is wearing footie pjs. But if I think she's going to need to walk, I put her boots on over the pjs. (It's still winter so boots here.)


----------



## CrunchyChristianMama (Dec 5, 2008)

Yeah, if she had ended up wearing the footies I would have made her wear shoes. She will sit in the cart for a little while, but then usually gives up that idea and want's to help push.







I wouldn't let her wear just socks in the parking lot, so I can't imagine letting her walk around in footies. It's not uncommon to see a broken beer bottle or puddles of who knows what when it hasn't been raining in the parking lot and I would not want her walking on those things. Carrying her isn't an option with the 6 month old already in the Beco.


----------



## gbailey (Mar 10, 2009)

No


----------



## tallulahma (Jun 16, 2006)

absolutely. i couldnt really imagine why i wouldnt. I would have had them wear shoes.

in fact, i think my now almost 3 year old went everywhere in a new pair of pajamas over the summer.

i have a picture of her at the beach in pjs and rain boots and at the mall in the same pjs.

i wear yoga pants that look like pjs everywhere. why not?


----------



## MusicianDad (Jun 24, 2008)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *belltree*
> 
> I guess the shoe thing is cultural. I've lived in Europe and Asia before, and walking barefoot was always acceptable, and no one seemed to be worried about germs, nails or glass. I understand that some people are worried about these things, but to me it does not really make sense from my experience.


My experience tells me it makes perfect sense. But then again, I do have a scar on the bottom of my foot to remind me that it makes sense.


----------



## belltree (Mar 10, 2009)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MusicianDad*
> 
> My experience tells me it makes perfect sense. But then again, I do have a scar on the bottom of my foot to remind me that it makes sense.


Let me elaborate. I went most summers barefoot to school, as did several of my classmates. A handful went to school barefoot in the winter. All of us had shoes and chose not to wear them. I did cut and burnt myself here and there, but that was just part of life for me. I walked around barefoot during college, and in the woods, and through cities. It is not all that bad. Walking barefoot is wonderful, I can feel the ground, it feels good for my back. I would not want to miss any of this. Honestly, I just don't really care for shoes in general.

I can see, that there are some instances, where shoes have an important protective function (working in a chemical lab, working on a construction site, working on a ship). I don't buy the germs argument, nor the dirt, dirt is everywhere plus I can and do wash my feet once I get home, and so many people were flipflops, or other thin soled shoes that are not really protective.

As I said, I grew up differently and learned to evaluate some of the daily "dangers" differently. Now that I have a child in a different culture, I am learning more rules as the no barefoot rule or the no running in buildings rule and many more.


----------



## MusicianDad (Jun 24, 2008)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *belltree*
> 
> Let me elaborate. I went most summers barefoot to school, as did several of my classmates. A handful went to school barefoot in the winter. All of us had shoes and chose not to wear them. I did cut and burnt myself here and there, but that was just part of life for me. I walked around barefoot during college, and in the woods, and through cities. It is not all that bad. Walking barefoot is wonderful, I can feel the ground, it feels good for my back. I would not want to miss any of this. Honestly, I just don't really care for shoes in general.
> 
> ...


Well I don't know about where you are, but here walking barefoot really is dangerous. Its more than just cuts a burns. It's nails through the foot, glass through the foot, I even came across a steak knife on the ground once. It's the suburbs, and while I hate to generalize, the people around here seem to be of the opinion that if they smash a bottle on the ground no one will be mad and someone else will clean it up for them. There were kids in the neighbourhood a while back who berried metal skewers in the road allowance, point up. Plenty of people worked to try and find them all, but we just don't know.


----------



## marispel (May 27, 2008)

removing


----------



## Chamomile Girl (Nov 4, 2008)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marispel*
> 
> No, I wouldn't let my DS wear footed jammies to Target. In fact, the other day his DC had a jammies day and when I picked him up I needed to go to the grocery store but held off until the next day because I didn't want to take him to the store in his jammies.
> 
> ...


Yowie zowie. I think its safe to say that you live in a different universe than I do. But then I am a teacher who asked to be called by first name as a show of respect for my students.

But lazy? Really? How is it any less difficult to wear jammies than jeans?


----------



## HollyBearsMom (May 13, 2002)

Well this just further enforces why it is SO not worth worrying about what other people think!

So a child wearing jammies mean the parents are lazy, have no control of their kids and the children themselves are are ill-mannered hooligans? I think my eyeballs slipped right to the back of my skull.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marispel*
> 
> No, I wouldn't let my DS wear footed jammies to Target. In fact, the other day his DC had a jammies day and when I picked him up I needed to go to the grocery store but held off until the next day because I didn't want to take him to the store in his jammies.
> 
> ...


----------



## MusicianDad (Jun 24, 2008)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HollyBearsMom*
> 
> Well this just further enforces why it is SO not worth worrying about what other people think!
> 
> So a child wearing jammies mean the parents are lazy, have no control of their kids and the children themselves are are ill-mannered hooligans? I think my eyeballs slipped right to the back of my skull.


My children must be horrible to be around, despite everyone else saying otherwise.


----------



## HollyBearsMom (May 13, 2002)

Maybe our kids can hang out together and terrorize the neighborhood. It will nice to for them to have some pals in juvie.







AH, If I only knew it was the PJ's that were root all evil.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MusicianDad*
> 
> My children must be horrible to be around, despite everyone else saying otherwise.


----------



## Geist (Jan 27, 2010)

Depends on how much she wanted to wear them. Generally I dislike footie pajamas so we don't use them. Add to that the fact that we feel pretty stronglyy that pajamas are only for sleeping in and the answer would be, no. You want to wear your pajamas? Guess you're ready to go to bed then! This is mainly because pajamas aren't made for lots of wear like day time clothes are; they're meant to be nice and comfortable to sleep in. I've never really understood the trend in the US in the last 10 years to wear pajamas everywhere.


----------



## Amatullah0 (Apr 7, 2009)

My DS doesn't have PJs. All of his clothes are soft and comfortable, and he has a few outfits, mostly in sizes that don't fit him anymore, of clothes that might be considered PJs, including footed bodysuits. The bodysuits are/were used in the winter under clothes for extra warmth and the added benefit of socks that can't be pulled off, and the added difficulty of pulling his own diaper off and running around naked.

But he doesn't have clothes that are strictly for sleeping in. Whatever he wears in the daytime stays on until it gets dirty or smelly, which is (still) usually a couple of times per day.

The only time we change his clothes for sleeping in for the night is if he is wearing dress clothes, and that is only because I don't want them to get messed up.

I wouldn't buy footie pajamas with the plastic foot thing. I just don't like them. They seem gross to me. Same goes for flame retardant clothing.


----------



## tallulahma (Jun 16, 2006)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marispel*
> 
> No, I wouldn't let my DS wear footed jammies to Target. In fact, the other day his DC had a jammies day and when I picked him up I needed to go to the grocery store but held off until the next day because I didn't want to take him to the store in his jammies.
> 
> ...


I have read and reread this post about 5 times. Are you serious? Really and truly?

I'm not joking when I say that my mother might've said this exact thing to me 20 years ago when it was pajama day at school (and I wasn't allowed to wear mine).

I, for one, am glad that most people I have come in contact with throughout the country do not share this opinion! It's antiquated for sure.

I am thrilled that society has started basing their opinions of people off of their character and not their ability to play dress up.

My mother is always put together and dressed impeccably- she is also a monster. I fail to see your point. My child may be in pajamas, but I am certainly not lazy. what a random thing to even say!

Trust me, respecting my child and honoring their voice is anything but lazy.


----------



## GFNDMom42 (Feb 28, 2011)

1


----------



## Xavismom (Dec 22, 2009)

I buy footie jammies ON PURPOSE for outside wear. Why? Because I wear my DS almost everywhere still, and if he has on a shirt/pants combo, the clothes get all bunched up and I know that it would make ME uncomfortable to have my shirt up around my chest, and my pants hiked up to my knees.

Also, they are cute.

And just for the record, I wont be fighting any clothing battles with my DS as he gets older. He can wear a dress to Target (or anywhere else) if thats what he chooses. Its his body, he can wear what he likes.

I will say I am pretty shocked at some of the more negative and judging comments. Really? This is really something to judge another mom on as a person and a parent? If you find yourself judging someone over a child wearing jammies, I think you have way bigger problems to address.


----------



## Liquesce (Nov 4, 2006)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GFNDMom42*
> 
> You could be wearing a modest, classy dress and a perfect coif in public, but a muslim would say you are showing your arms, legs, face and hair, so you are inappropriate and even sinful! A good illustration of this is how much of American society finds it inappropriate to show your breast to nurse a child in public, but muslim women do not cover their breasts when nursing in public. It is OK in their religion to show your breasts, but not your face or hair (for women). Seems backwards to us, but it is the norm for them.


Not essentializing or pulling an "us" vs. "them" thing would be cool. Thanks.


----------



## tzs (Aug 4, 2009)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Liquesce*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> ...


i am not muslim, but as a religious jewish woman who also covers her hair, arms, and legs in public....i don't find the first post offensive at all. it IS my norm and it does seem backwards to alot of people.


----------



## Liquesce (Nov 4, 2006)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tzs*
> 
> i am not muslim, but as a religious jewish woman who also covers her hair, arms, and legs in public....i don't find the first post offensive at all. it IS my norm and it does seem backwards to alot of people.










Not trying to make a big thing. Just statements about what is normal for _those people_, in particular when those statements are not particularly accurate as being representative of the erroneously-perceived-to-be homogeneous group, grate a little bit when one is otherwise happily bopping along in a thread about pajamas. So, yeah ... your personal, individual experience notwithstanding, not essentializing Muslims as a population would still be cool.







"I experience ..." =/= essenializing. "Those other people, as a group, think/feel/behave ..." = essentializing.


----------



## tzs (Aug 4, 2009)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Liquesce*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> ...


i get it....although this has shaped up to be quite the political pajama thread!

btw....i ran to the car today to get something i had forgotten in my yoga pant pjs and i felt like a scuzbucket...something about going outside in what you've just slept in....

just to add to the original thread.


----------



## earth2birth (Feb 26, 2010)

Yes, I would allow it.

Nothing wrong with footies. Have you ever seen what people wear in boy stores


----------



## onyxravnos (Dec 30, 2006)

I would just like to say that all this week DS2 has worn nothing but footie Pj's. at home, at the store, at the mall. EVERYWHERE!

Normally we get dressed before we leave the house for the day but this thread has inspired me.


----------



## Honey693 (May 5, 2008)

We went to the library today and saw a little boy in dinosaur jammies and huge rubber rain boots and I automatically thought of this thread.. That kid rocked the jammie look. He looked so happy and my DD was yelling Look at the dino pants mommy!


----------



## GFNDMom42 (Feb 28, 2011)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Liquesce*
> 
> Not essentializing or pulling an "us" vs. "them" thing would be cool. Thanks.


Post deleted- enjoy


----------



## marispel (May 27, 2008)

Ladies - I just want to apologize for my post. I was in a terrible mood and I admit - I'm judgemental. Gesh. I do look at others and think the worst instead of thinking good things. I swear, it's not you...it's me and I'm truly sorry. Of course if I see you, the mom, walking around Wal-mart with PJs, Slippers and Curlers in your hair...I'm gonna judge, but you're just asking for it and I have my limits

I deleted my post because it was just too harsh and I honestly need to do a better job at not judging. It's a work in progress...


----------



## GFNDMom42 (Feb 28, 2011)

1


----------



## GardenStream (Aug 21, 2007)

I didn't read the posts other than the first page and the last page and I have no idea what's happening a few posts above me....

Yes, I would let either of my boys go to the store in footie pajamas. I probably wouldn't even make them wear shoes while walking around inside the store.

Both of my boys have totally rocked the footie pajamas and rain boots look in public. It's definitely not something I'm going to allow myself to stress over.


----------



## Honey693 (May 5, 2008)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marispel*
> 
> Ladies - I just want to apologize for my post. I was in a terrible mood and I admit - I'm judgemental. Gesh. I do look at others and think the worst instead of thinking good things. I swear, it's not you...it's me and I'm truly sorry. Of course if I see you, the mom, walking around Wal-mart with PJs, Slippers and Curlers in your hair...I'm gonna judge, but you're just asking for it and I have my limits


See, I don't see this as apologizing. Telling parents who are teaching their children to not care about society's stupid rules and to wear what's comfy/cool to them that they're asking for it isn't an apology. At all. I'd just leave it at your judgmental and stop blaming it on everyone else.


----------



## november (Mar 22, 2009)

Nope. PJs are for in the house only.


----------



## MusicianDad (Jun 24, 2008)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Honey693*
> 
> See, I don't see this as apologizing. Telling parents who are teaching their children to not care about society's stupid rules and to wear what's comfy/cool to them that they're asking for it isn't an apology. At all. I'd just leave it at your judgmental and stop blaming it on everyone else.


That... Apologies don't generally have the phrase "your're just asking for it" in them. I maybe wearing curlers and a bathrobe at target, but you are the one responsible for your judgements.


----------



## number572 (Aug 25, 2004)

OP, I was watching some mainstream news on Hulu.com, and here's an ABC Nightline segment on this topic. Its the 3rd of the 3 segments on this show, so you have to skip toward the end.

http://www.hulu.com/watch/221225/abc-nightline-thu-mar-3-2011?c=


----------



## stormborn (Dec 8, 2001)

Theoretically. Neither of mine will wear anything but underwear to sleep, but if we owned PJs it would be allowed without a second thought.

That's one of the great perks of being a toddler IMO; you get to do all sorts of stuff that will be socially unacceptable







when you grow up!


----------



## MusicianDad (Jun 24, 2008)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *number572*
> 
> I was watching some mainstream news on Hulu.com, and here's an ABC Nightline segment on this topic. Its the 3rd of the 3 segments on this show, so you have to skip toward the end.
> 
> http://www.hulu.com/watch/221225/abc-nightline-thu-mar-3-2011?c=


Hulu is only available within the United States, just to let you know.


----------



## HollyBearsMom (May 13, 2002)

This is an apology??? I feel sorry the people in your "real" life....









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marispel*
> 
> Ladies - I just want to apologize for my post. I was in a terrible mood and I admit - I'm judgemental. Gesh. I do look at others and think the worst instead of thinking good things. I swear, it's not you...it's me and I'm truly sorry. Of course if I see you, the mom, walking around Wal-mart with PJs, Slippers and Curlers in your hair...*I'm gonna judge, but you're just asking for it and I have my limits*
> 
> I deleted my post because it was just too harsh and I honestly need to do a better job at not judging. It's a work in progress...


----------



## cynthia mosher (Aug 20, 1999)

> Quote:
> 
> 
> > Originally Posted by *GFNDMom42*
> ...


The different cultural norms are a valid (and very interesting) part of this discussion. Still I don't want to carry this off any further into religious belief stuff but I have to correct this inaccurate statement - "It is OK in their religion to show your breasts, but not your face or hair (for women)."

That is not at all accurate. Islam does not say it is "OK" for women to show their breasts. I see many Muslim women from many different countries breastfeed in public they all avoid exposing their breasts except in the company of women.


----------



## SandraMort (Jun 19, 2003)

I've also chosen to take my smaller kids out in pajamas for MY convenience, though admittedly when they were too young to have an opinion. My kids, all four of them, hate socks and shoes, and will kick them off regardless of the weather. In the wintertime, it's a LOT easier to put footie pj's on them than it is to keep socks on!!! And if wanting them to stay warm makes me a bad mom, so be it.


----------



## number572 (Aug 25, 2004)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MusicianDad*
> 
> Hulu is only available within the United States, just to let you know.


Yes, the OP is from Kansas City, MO, USA


----------



## Chamomile Girl (Nov 4, 2008)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marispel*
> 
> Ladies - I just want to apologize for my post. I was in a terrible mood and I admit - I'm judgemental. Gesh. I do look at others and think the worst instead of thinking good things. I swear, it's not you...it's me and I'm truly sorry. Of course if I see you, the mom, walking around Wal-mart with PJs, Slippers and Curlers in your hair...I'm gonna judge, but you're just asking for it and I have my limits
> 
> I deleted my post because it was just too harsh and I honestly need to do a better job at not judging. It's a work in progress...


Aw, c'mon guys...I think she's trying to be funny at the end. It's hard to eat humble pie.


----------



## kriket (Nov 25, 2007)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tzs*
> 
> i get it....although this has shaped up to be quite the political pajama thread!
> 
> ...


i love this has gone on 9 pages!

i have a 2y/o and i have taken him out in feeties. DH had outpatient surgery and we had to be there @ 530AM. I'm 20 wks pregnant, and my family lives in another state (so no 5:30am babysitter) so DS went to the hospital in jammies. He's not trying to impress anyone, he's 2 and it's 5:30 at a hospital.

If you're 15 and in your feeties in target... Well... we've all been 15,

I saw a woman at the Drs office yesterday wearing riding pants. I thought that was strange. Usually riding pants smell like horse. I try not to go out in public smelling like a horse. But maybe she was on her way into the barn and just had to stop by the Drs office. Who knows. She didn't sit next to me, so I didn't have the opportunity to smell if she smelled like horse or not


----------



## MusicianDad (Jun 24, 2008)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *number572*
> 
> Yes, the OP is from Kansas City, MO, USA


But not everyone in this thread is. Some of us aren't even in the US and can't watch the video you linked too.


----------



## number572 (Aug 25, 2004)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MusicianDad*
> 
> But not everyone in this thread is. Some of us aren't even in the US and can't watch the video you linked too.


I was answering the OP since she lives in the US and was asking about a societal/cultural issue here in the USA, the acceptance or fashion may not be the same in other parts of the world. Plus I read that Target stores aren't international yet, and Canada specifically should see it's first Target stores open (100-150 stores projected) in the year 2013 earliest. I understand your curiosity though, I've tried to click on people's links before only to be let down if their link doesn't work for me. I certainly wasn't trying to exclude, I'm not an intentional meanie! Often in threads, if they get too long , I'll address the OP only, and always thought that it was acceptable to do.

If you'd like to know what was in the vid... it was basically saying that fashion has begun to include pajamas for the work place and adult pajamas, adult footie pajamas, etc. The reporter used the phrase "lazy" but also acknowledged that there is a high number of sales for "pajama jeans" etc., meant for being worn in public and to work. If you google the topic, maybe you can find out how people, in whichever country you're wondering about, view the acceptance of wearing pajamas in public.

And now you know that Canada should be getting some Target stores within a few years. You could take a toddler in their pajamas and report back to this thread!


----------



## MusicianDad (Jun 24, 2008)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *number572*
> 
> I was answering the OP since she lives in the US and was asking about a societal/cultural issue here in the USA, the acceptance or fashion may not be the same in other parts of the world. Plus I read that Target stores aren't international yet, and Canada specifically should see it's first Target stores open (100-150 stores projected) in the year 2013 earliest. I understand your curiosity though, I've tried to click on people's links before only to be let down if their link doesn't work for me. I certainly wasn't trying to exclude, I'm not an intentional meanie! Often in threads, if they get too long , I'll address the OP only, and always thought that it was acceptable to do.


I know you weren't trying to be mean. I was pointing out that hulu only works inside the US because I know that lots of people don't realize that. Kind of like people don't realize you're specifically addressing the OP if it's not mentioned in the post. I'm really not trying to pick on you, it was just unclear and the way the post was worded made it seem like you were addressing everyone.


----------



## number572 (Aug 25, 2004)

Ok, added "OP" to my link post, didn't mean to confuse anyone.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MusicianDad*
> 
> I know you weren't trying to be mean. I was pointing out that hulu only works inside the US because I know that lots of people don't realize that. Kind of like people don't realize you're specifically addressing the OP if it's not mentioned in the post. I'm really not trying to pick on you, it was just unclear and the way the post was worded made it seem like you were addressing everyone.


----------



## treeoflife3 (Nov 14, 2008)

I find great humor in this thread.

I'd totally let my kid wear pjs to the store if it meant that much to her. We don't have any footies for her anymore but I really just don't care what she wears out as long as it doesn't have her last meal all over it and it is warm enough.

and if she did wear her pjs all day... She'd wear different ones to bed. I don't understand the assumption that wearing pjs all day means you don't change for bed... do other people only have one set of pjs? My kiddo gets changed for bed every day no matter what she is wearing. part of her routine. We change diapers and get into pjs and then read stories. She rarely keeps the pjs from the night before on all day either because she usually ends up spilling something on them or I've taken them off BEFORE she spills and put her in clean clothes.


----------



## MsFortune (Dec 5, 2010)

I thought whether you let your kids run around in jammies or not was a taste thing - turns out it's a total indication of if you are a good or bad parent. Who knew?


----------



## number572 (Aug 25, 2004)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MsFortune*
> 
> I thought whether you let your kids run around in jammies or not was a taste thing - turns out it's a total indication of if you are a good or bad parent. Who knew?


Haha, yeah, & I also find myself wondering if eating breakfast for dinner is equally offensive?!


----------



## treeoflife3 (Nov 14, 2008)

No, that's a fun treat.. it's when you eat DINNER for breakfast that is the problem

(true story, my stepdad used to freak out about when I'd eat leftovers for breakfast because it wasn't a 'real' breakfast... although sometimes it was more healthy and balanced than his bowl of cereal... hehe)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *number572*
> 
> Haha, yeah, & I also find myself wondering if eating breakfast for dinner is equally offensive?!


----------



## NiteNicole (May 19, 2003)

If a two year old wearing footies in Target even got my attention I would think something along the lines of, 'Oh, there's a kid in footies.' I can instantly think of about a million reasons that might happen:

child refused to change

clean clothes were spilled on, puked on, peed on, Sharpied on moments before leaving and footies were closest to hand

mom was busy and forgot child was wearing footies till she was already in Target (I myself arrived in a full face of makeup and PJs once when my daughter was a newborn. True story)

mom picked up child from Nana's and Nana had allowed a PJ day, but  Mom need bread, toilet paper, or box o' wine with a fierce desperation even footies could not contain

My daughter has never fought me on clothes so this is something I haven't encountered. I just can't imagine choosing to fight about it if it just happened one day. Seeing another child in footies would not lead me to believe I knew anything about her parents. Good grief, life with a two year old is WILD. Anything can happen. I see a child dressed like a drag in church and I think..probably a reasonable explanation.


----------



## galincognito (Nov 23, 2007)

if wearing pjs to target is unacceptable, my kids are screwed. dd1 once ate lunch at the mall food court covered in stickers that she'd adorned herself with (like, 12 on her face and another dozen up and down her arms); she thought she was beautiful and proud of her artwork. i figured anyone with a 2 year old would understand and anyone else could bite me.

and she's never done it since, of her own volition!


----------



## SandraMort (Jun 19, 2003)

Isnt that where stickers are SUPPOSED to go?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *galincognito*
> 
> dd1 once ate lunch at the mall food court covered in stickers that she'd adorned herself with (like, 12 on her face and another dozen up and down her arms); she thought she was beautiful and proud of her artwork. i figured anyone with a 2 year old would understand and anyone else could bite me.


----------



## MusicianDad (Jun 24, 2008)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SandraMort*
> 
> Isnt that where stickers are SUPPOSED to go?


According to DS stickers go on unsuspecting, sleeping family members. That's how I ended up with a kitten stuck to my forehead without knowing about it until I saw my reflection in a shop window.


----------



## McGucks (Nov 27, 2010)

Hell, I'D wear footie pajamas to Target.


----------



## GardenStream (Aug 21, 2007)

Oh my, we are living on the edge...

Not only are my kids still in their pajamas, but we ate pancakes for dinner last night and every one of us is wearing the stickers off our breakfast bananas on various body parts.


----------



## CrunchyChristianMama (Dec 5, 2008)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GardenStream*
> 
> Oh my, we are living on the edge...
> 
> Not only are my kids still in their pajamas, but we ate pancakes for dinner last night and every one of us is wearing the stickers off our breakfast bananas on various body parts.


I'm not sure we can allow you around here anymore than. That's way too many parental violations. 

Speaking of bananas...my 2-year-old (who decided that she didn't want to wear jammies today!) pronounces banana as "my-yam". ??? It has taken me the longest time to figure out what in the world she was saying!!!


----------



## Llyra (Jan 16, 2005)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GardenStream*
> 
> Oh my, we are living on the edge...
> 
> Not only are my kids still in their pajamas, but we ate pancakes for dinner last night and every one of us is wearing the stickers off our breakfast bananas on various body parts.


That's it. You're banned!


----------



## loraxc (Aug 14, 2003)

Quote:


> if its all the same and pj's are clothes too then why not just sleep in your clothes that you wore all day?












My DD does exactly this. She doesn't like pajamas. I find this totally bizarre, but whatever. Sleep in your jeans. I have bigger things to worry about.

Oddly, I don't think either child has ever wanted to leave the house in PJs. If they did, I would try to talk them out of it, but not to the point of a knock-down screaming fit. Hell to the no.


----------



## peaceful_mama (May 27, 2005)

Since when do we care about impressing the shoppers at Target? Totally would not care. I *do* tell my older kids getting dressed is a condition of leaving the house, but they're too big to be carried and made to ride in a cart. At 2, footie jammies in Target are cute. When it's your child who is barely 4 but has always been mistaken for at least a year older, or the 6 year old school-aged kid, it's time to teach some 'norms'


----------



## HollyBearsMom (May 13, 2002)

What are the "norms"?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *peaceful_mama*
> 
> Since when do we care about impressing the shoppers at Target? Totally would not care. I *do* tell my older kids getting dressed is a condition of leaving the house, but they're too big to be carried and made to ride in a cart. At 2, footie jammies in Target are cute. When it's your child who is barely 4 but has always been mistaken for at least a year older, or the 6 year old school-aged kid, it's time to teach some 'norms'


----------



## MusicianDad (Jun 24, 2008)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HollyBearsMom*
> 
> What are the "norms"?


The "norms" are those things that my DD turns her nose up at.


----------



## HollyBearsMom (May 13, 2002)

I have yet to figure out the norms and this message board just proves it as so many "norms" seem to be VERY abnormal to others.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MusicianDad*
> 
> The "norms" are those things that my DD turns her nose up at.


----------



## MusicianDad (Jun 24, 2008)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HollyBearsMom*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's because what the norms are is entirely dependent on the groups, culture, ideas, etc of the people you are with. The norms in the US are different from the norms in Canada. The norms in California are different from the norms in Texas. The norms in Harvard are different from the norms in Sing Sing. The norms in your family are different from the norms in my family.

That is why we often behave differently in public than we do in private, or at work.


----------



## Honey693 (May 5, 2008)

Plus the norms for different age groups are different. If you're 19, in college and going to Wal-Mart at 3am clothes are weird and pjs are the norm. Or at least the town I went to college in. So I figure if college kids can get away with it so can my much cuter than college kid toddler lol.


----------



## sapphire_chan (May 2, 2005)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *treeoflife3*
> 
> No, that's a fun treat.. it's when you eat DINNER for breakfast that is the problem
> 
> (true story, my stepdad used to freak out about when I'd eat leftovers for breakfast because it wasn't a 'real' breakfast... although sometimes *usually* it was more healthy and balanced than his bowl of cereal... hehe)


Fixed that for you. =D


----------



## treeoflife3 (Nov 14, 2008)

ahahaha yeah... cept the days I just ate a big bowl of mashed taters... mmmmmmmm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sapphire_chan*
> 
> Fixed that for you. =D


----------



## Thing1Thing2 (Apr 30, 2008)

I let my toddler wear his footies to Sunday School if that's the only thing he will put on.

I figure, it must be really important to him if he's getting all aggravated over it - and in twenty years, I'm not sure it will matter much!


----------



## leeannnco (Dec 2, 2011)

*You sure do have two beautiful little girls!! *

*Call me old fashioned, but I think there is a time and a place for PJ's in public....maybe if the child is ill and on the way to the doctors.








*


----------

